# A little girl needs many prayers!



## Salter (Jul 24, 2012)

Please pray for alittle girl I know that was seriously, seriously injured Mon. afternoon. Thanks to all.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 25, 2012)

Prayers from here!


----------



## Jasper (Jul 25, 2012)

paymaster said:


> prayers from here!



x2!


----------



## CAL90 (Jul 25, 2012)

Prayers have been sent


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 25, 2012)

Prayers sent for the little girl and her family.


----------



## speedcop (Jul 25, 2012)

our prayers sent and sending


----------



## Sargent (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent.


----------



## Salter (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the prayers! Please keep sending them. She is not out of the woods yet.


----------



## Huntress (Jul 26, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jul 27, 2012)

Prayers sent, any updates?


----------



## Salter (Jul 31, 2012)

Update. She is doing alot better, but she has along way to go! Thanks for all the prayers! I appreciate every one of them!


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sure am glad to hear about the improvement.  Will continue to keep her and her family/friends in my prayers.


----------



## Salter (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the prayers! What was thought would be be weeks if not months in the hospital, she has done amazingly well and should be coming home in the next 3 to 4 days! Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Aug 6, 2012)

That's the Power of God! That's great man


----------



## canecutter01 (Aug 6, 2012)

Prays up!!


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 7, 2012)

Fantastic news, thanks for the update.  Will keep her in my prayers.


----------

